# Gender Confusion



## doveon1 (May 24, 2010)

My pet pigeon acts weird. Although he is a male, he acts like a female. His mate is female and she has to ask him for eggs. He just sits there and let other cocks chase his mate. When she hid behind him, he pecked her. Though he may seem heartless, he loves his chicks dearly and defends them fiercely. Please someone explain his confusing behavior. Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hmmm .. not sure what to say. Are you sure he has actually fathered chicks?

Perhaps you could try putting him and his mate in a separate space for at least a short time and see what develops.

Terry


----------



## doveon1 (May 24, 2010)

I'm not sure it would be right to seperate them. His mate always follows him.He never does the courtmanship dance. And confusibley, other cocks do the courtmanship danse to him and all he does is run away.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*Confusion*

Sounds like a hen to me. Does he/she tread the hen or do the other cock birds? When kissing( regurgitating ) who sticks beak inside others or do they fumble. Hen should stick beak inside cock birds.


----------

